# Grown up G-SHOCK: MT-G Metal Twisted G-SHOCK



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

This Fall Casio America, Inc. will release their most sophisticated and prestigious timepiece collection to date: the MT-G: Metal Twisted G-SHOCK, combining G-SHOCK performance and technology with distinct luxury appeal. The new G-SHOCK range is defined as grown up G-SHOCK with a more refined style.

The Metal Twisted G-SHOCK collection consists of three premium chronograph models. The models are created with the highest standards of engineering and rigorous testing at G-SHOCK's design centre in Japan to ensure that every piece remains true to the original G-SHOCK tough as nails concept, whilst a combination of the finest materials and opulent styling deliver a true luxury timepiece.









With materials and components made entirely in-house, the stainless steel covering of the MT-G employs G-SHOCK's advanced Core Guard Structure of stainless steel, resin and alpha Gel® to ensure mechanical integrity, coupled with LED-infused Tough Movement for ongoing precision. 
As for accuracy, multi-band 6 atomic timekeeping ensures accuracy through radio-controlled time/date updates from global transmitting stations, along with Triple G Resist for shock, gravitational drop and centrifugal force resistance.

The masculine looking MT-G range features a dual-layer watch face with four sub dials, activated via a Smart Access electronic crown. The smart access technology allows intuitive operational access to all key functions by simply unlocking the quick-lock crown and turning it in the desired direction.









The Sapphire crystal mineral glass with anti-glare coating allows visual clarity while the composite band of solid stainless steel links is layered on the underside with soft-touch resin panels for a luxurious feel against the skin; and at the same time further enhancing the MT-G's overall shock resistance.

*G-SHOCK MTGS1000D-1A *









This first generation of MT-G timepieces is available from November in three exclusive models. The MTGS1000D-1A will launch first in polished stainless steel & resin and will retail for *$900. *

*G-SHOCK MTGS1000BD-1A *









In December the MTGS1000BD-1A will roll out, finished in refined black Ion Plated stainless steel & resin for *$1000. *

*30th Anniversary special: G-SHOCK MTGS1030BD-1A*









And then in January will be the launch of G-SHOCK's 30th anniversary special, the black Ion Plated MTGS1030BD-1A is a limited edition featuring gold highlights and a unique, red panelled bracelet band retailing for *$1100* true to the brand's heritage colours of black & red.

Visit the Casio G-Shock website


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

very nice watch

ways too heavy for my arm and wallet 

i can't read the time

if I have 1k to spend on Gshock: a nice 9900 frogman, 8900dgk, gw5630..... oopsss LOLz


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

You can't go wrong with a MTG, unless you go to Mars |>


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmm.. the black/red MTGS1030BD is looking seriously good. Is the resin part under the bracelet also red? I'm in trouble.


----------



## vtecboyinpa (Aug 20, 2013)

OMG!!! I know I am trouble for sure that MTGS1000D-1A is mine as soon as I can get my hands on it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

I thought it would have looked much better if Casio was more aggressive with its hands and indices.
The massive case with tiny and somewhat "dressy" hands and indices just doesn't look right to me. 
It'd be nice to have a greater colour contrast between the hands & indices and the dial as well. 
Make a MT-G with the indices and hands from this:


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

The 2 black Ion plated versions are very tempting, especially the 30th Anniv one, a late Crimbo present perhaps ?????


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

187g is too heavy for me. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

What a beauty, too bad it isn't a screw back (even for the MRG).


----------



## couscous garbit (Jun 25, 2009)

What a pity! No screwback :-(


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Nice, but not $1k nice.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

LUW said:


> Nice, but not $1k nice.


I feel the same way. For $500, I would be all over this one. But $1000 is hard to justify


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice watches, and nice shiny press release, except for the fact that Casio has been making MT-G's, aka "Metal Twisted G's" starting with the MTG-500 series in 2000, followed by the MTG-100 series, MTG-700 series, and the relatively popular, missing a countdown timer MTG-900 series in 2003. 
_
"This first generation of MT-G timepieces is available from November in three exclusive models...."_

Is this corporate revisionist history, or just someone in Casio's marketing department that's too lazy to do proper research? :-d


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, for 500 bucks I would definitively be getting it. But $1000 for a watch that I would have to wear only "formally" (no way in hell would I use something like that on a gnarly bike ride, for instance), I would rather spend that kind of money on a boutique auto diver.


----------



## Token (Jul 23, 2006)

LUW said:


> Nice, but not $1k nice.


You got that right. However I bet if you keep watch on the Buy and Sell forum, in a couple of years you'll find one that's more affordable...


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

LUW said:


> no way in hell would I use something like that on a gnarly bike ride, for instance


The weight and size of the thing is probably going to be make it very uncomfortable to wear on a bike ride as well.

I wonder if this comes with the same locking clasp as per MR-G.


----------



## hirobo2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks good. And what's wrong with $1k? Name a $1k luxury watch that is shock resistant.


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

hirobo2 said:


> Looks good. And what's wrong with $1k? Name a $1k luxury watch that is shock resistant.


One? I'll give you two off the top of my head
TSAR, cheaper and arguably tougher;










Seiko Prospex SBBN017;


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

I've got a MTG-900 that cost right at $100, and just upgraded my G-511 to a SS and resin band for less than $200 total, which basically makes it the same thing. I can't see paying $1k for one, not even with the extra features mine don't have..

I love my G-511 now that I got a bracelet for it though and wear it all the time. b-)


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Kind of like build it and they will come, IMHO Casio is attempting to test the waters with this watch to see just how far they can request MSRP take a look at all the hype , was in B&N last night found this watch advertised in several magazines. I like this time piece but feel it is falling short for what they are requesting price wise they needed to do a better job of reinventing the wheel and steer this watch upwards in the direction of the MR-G series. Undecided if I will purchase this one I have been waiting for new watch with a sweeping second hand but not so sure this is it.


Mike K said:


> Nice watches, and nice shiny press release, except for the fact that Casio has been making MT-G's, aka "Metal Twisted G's" starting with the MTG-500 series in 2000, followed by the MTG-100 series, MTG-700 series, and the relatively popular, missing a countdown timer MTG-900 series in 2003.
> _
> "This first generation of MT-G timepieces is available from November in three exclusive models...."_
> 
> Is this corporate revisionist history, or just someone in Casio's marketing department that's too lazy to do proper research? :-d


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

"Nice, but not $1k nice."

Yep, LUW said it! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree you can find other metal g-shock's for less, even some MT-G models. Isn't there an MT-G 900 that's solar & atomic?

I think with the upgraded materials (sapphire I think) and the engineering they have put into it, I wouldn't say it's out of this world expensive. It seems to me that Casio is trying to market this watch for people who also like dive watches, BUT aren't the indices steel and not luminous? I also am not a fan of the rubber gaskets on the side near the buttons. Casio's 5 motor tech has been gradually increasing in price as well.

The last thought is that, it's a common thing to say, I can get X number of g-shock's for $1000. I get that, but this one is really nice. I think you'd need to compare this MT-G with either another G-shock like a MR-G or other dive watches to say how it's value stands up.

Best
Neil


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

angrypossum said:


> The weight and size of the thing is probably going to be make it very uncomfortable to wear on a bike ride as well.





solar g-shocker said:


> I agree you can find other metal g-shock's for less, even some MT-G models. Isn't there an MT-G 900 that's solar & atomic?


The MTG-900 (with bracelet) "only" weighs 132g, but a lot of that is the bracelet, where most of the metal is.

The MTG-900 IS solar and atomic, but I'm not sure I'd call it a "metal G-Shock," either. It's got a metal inner bezel, but a lot of the rest of the watch body is either plated plastic or paint: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/how-tough-mtg-900-a-753139.html#post5485424


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

Mike K said:


> The MTG-900 (with bracelet) "only" weighs 132g, but a lot of that is the bracelet, where most of the metal is.
> 
> The MTG-900 IS solar and atomic, but I'm not sure I'd call it a "metal G-Shock," either. It's got a metal inner bezel, but a lot of the rest of the watch body is either plated plastic or paint: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/how-tough-mtg-900-a-753139.html#post5485424


Huh? I think you may have misunderstood. I meant the new MTG, which weighs 188g. To my knowledge the entire case is stainless steel, so I wouldn't want to wear that on a bike ride.


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

@OCDood;
the G looks awesome man!
please tell me more about the bracelet, where and how much ? easy to install or you have to mod ? thanks


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

angrypossum said:


> Huh? I think you may have misunderstood. I meant the new MTG, which weighs 188g. To my knowledge the entire case is stainless steel, so I wouldn't want to wear that on a bike ride.


At 188g, and at that price, I HOPE that entire case is stainless -- but the "stainless steel covering" line in the first post has me wondering. Either way, you're right, and that weight WOULD be a bit much for a bike ride. 

Still, there are a lot of people out there that mistakenly think that the MTG-900 is mostly metal -- the bracelet is, but the watch body itself is not.

If I were Casio, I'd have second thoughts about using the same "name" and prefix for a sub-$100 plastic watch AND a new $1,000 "luxury timepiece."


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

The side picture implies that the case may not be steel. Just the bezel and bracelet are stainless steel. If the size is the same as GWA1000, I expect it be heavy. But 188 g is no where near Invicta. I will have to try it myself how it will feel. Hopefully it will come to Macy's near me.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks pretty good, but the price and stumpy hands are a turn off.


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> The side picture implies that the case may not be steel. Just the bezel and bracelet are stainless steel.





Mike K said:


> At 188g, and at that price, I HOPE that entire case is stainless -- but the "stainless steel covering" line in the first post has me wondering.


I think you have a point here. If it turns out that the case is not entirely stainless steel (part plastic), I bet very few g-shock enthusiasts would actually buy this watch.
At $1000, I'd rather bit the bullet and get an MR-G instead; a MRG-7600D would be a more sensible choice in my book.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

The case has to be made of steel. There is no way they would get it up to 188 grams without being an all steel case. It looks like there are some plastic bits on the side, but the case itself would be metal.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Me no likey :-x I think Casio is overdoing this ''modern'' g-shock design. 

Maybe it's just me and my perception, when I hear g-shock, I think of 80's resin watch. But nonetheless, way too funky looking and too many pointy and weird shapes for my taste. Simple is the way to go...


----------



## zekezeke (Feb 10, 2009)

Is that an Invicta? Far, far, far too busy - and I am sure they are way too large and we know they are heavy.

If this is supposed to be a "grown up G-Shock" - why in the world can't they start making these watches look like watches that real men would wear?? These are for kids.

How about a G-Shock watch that has a simple case and dial and is under 42mm and not over 11mm high?? That would be a grown up G-SHock. 

These look like some sort of satellites or objects that could be sent into orbit...


----------



## Boomer... (Jul 25, 2013)

Mike K said:


> The MTG-900 (with bracelet) "only" weighs 132g, but a lot of that is the bracelet, where most of the metal is.
> 
> The MTG-900 IS solar and atomic, but I'm not sure I'd call it a "metal G-Shock," either. It's got a metal inner bezel, but a lot of the rest of the watch body is either plated plastic or paint: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/how-tough-mtg-900-a-753139.html#post5485424


Unlike many forum members, I'm not a collector but instead buy watches strictly for my wearing pleasure. As noted by the few in my sig (so far ;-)), I favor ones that are highly legible plus solar and atomic radio equipped. Mention of MTGM900DA-8 in this thread (I'm wearing mine today) prompts me to recommend it as one nicely affordable yet meeting all my stated criteria. This version has the countdown timer and easy to use G-Shock mode functions. Its quite nice to look at on the wrist and comfortable as well (I removed 2 links per side with Bergeon tool). Not being 100% metal bothers me not one bit and the dressier look is a nice alternative to black plastic. With MSRP of just USD $160 (I bought mine for $95 on Amazon at price still being offered), this model seems a steal to me yet apparently not much loved here. Unlikely I'll be tempted to buy one of these new MT-G models at the announced retail prices!


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

G-fob said:


> @OCDood;
> the G looks awesome man!
> please tell me more about the bracelet, where and how much ? easy to install or you have to mod ? thanks


Thanks, it's one of my favorite watches now that I've got the bracelet for it and what I wear most of the time. I've got a thread about it with more pix.

I got the bracelet at watchbands.com for about $44 including shipping, although if there was someplace else to get one I would do so. It was not a good experience for me, without going into a long story and hijacking the thread.

It is an official G-Shock bracelet and a full stainless steel bracelet. The middle parts are polished and the edges are brushed that make it appear like resin, but upon close inspection of the underside of the bracelet where you make adjustments show they're metal:


















They state it fits the G-511 module but you need end pieces that can be purchased from pacparts.com for it to fit where the silicon strap attaches. They only cost $3-$4 though, and push right on the module where the silicon bracelet fits without having to unscrew or mod anything. You use your stock springbars to attach it, then pull the hood/covers down over it to secure it. Then you need a couple standard springbars to attach the bracelet to the end pieces.

It's simple to do, and makes the watch 1000% better IMHO, but don't think you can buy the bracelet and it just fit on the watch like I did.

As far as the MTG-900, mine hasn't chipped any chrome off it and none of the paint has worn off to expose the resin underneath. It syncs to the atomic clock in Colorado from my home in Missouri and I've never had any problems out of it.

I like my G-511 a lot better than it though now that it's got the bracelet.


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks a million man !!!


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Boomer... said:


> ...this model seems a steal to me yet apparently not much loved here.


Based on some of the posts I've read here, I suspect that part of the reason it's not well loved -- at least on this forum -- was the lack of a countdown timer in the first iteration. As noted, though, it's got a VERY large, legible display and hopefully the addition of a countdown timer will make it a relatively popular model!



OCDood said:


> As far as the MTG-900, mine hasn't chipped any chrome off it and none of the paint has worn off to expose the resin underneath. It syncs to the atomic clock in Colorado from my home in Missouri and I've never had any problems out of it.


I'm very glad that you're both happy with your MTG-900's; I know I was very disappointed when I first saw the chipping and peeling firsthand, even more so when I got online and saw that my watch wasn't the only one with that problem. Since it was only my fourth (?) Casio watch and my second G Shock, that relatively fragile case (compared to other G's) almost turned me away from the brand entirely.

Hopefully Casio has learned from their minor mistakes [they added a CDT to the 900 line, and I don't see many obviously painted models in their lineup] and the MTG line will continue to be successful.


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

I wonder if Casio finally include hourly chime to this new Metal Twisted G-shock; that would be one saving grace to me.

Also, please make button presses audible!!


----------



## Boomer... (Jul 25, 2013)

Mike K said:


> Based on some of the posts I've read here, I suspect that part of the reason it's not well loved -- at least on this forum -- was the lack of a countdown timer in the first iteration. As noted, though, it's got a VERY large, legible display and hopefully the addition of a countdown timer will make it a relatively popular model!
> 
> I'm very glad that you're both happy with your MTG-900's; I know I was very disappointed when I first saw the chipping and peeling firsthand, even more so when I got online and saw that my watch wasn't the only one with that problem. Since it was only my fourth (?) Casio watch and my second G Shock, that relatively fragile case (compared to other G's) almost turned me away from the brand entirely.
> 
> Hopefully Casio has learned from their minor mistakes [they added a CDT to the 900 line, and I don't see many obviously painted models in their lineup] and the MTG line will continue to be successful.


Not meaning to be argumentative - especially since my own MTG900 is fairly new - however, my thinking is that this model (even with feature-rich 3406 module in g-shock case) isn't intended for rough-'n-tumble duty. I know that with my meager selection (_not_ collection), I'll choose which one I wear based on planned activities. If doing yardwork or similar, its my Pathy PAG40 or likely none at all. Time will tell but I'd be very surprised by chrome plated plastic peeling in "normal" light duty use. So, my conclusion stands that this one is a quality product and a good value too! As they say, YMMV... b-)


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

I've had my MTG-900 since February and it was the first G-Shock I owned. The weight of it was the selling point for me and I like a heavy, substantial feeling watch. It's dressier than one of the black resin watches, looks nice enough that I've worn it to church, and excels as a watch you can wear every day and not have to worry about tearing it up. 

Mine really hasn't had much rough treatment, beyond me banging it into a metal door frame when I'm passing through now and then. I did knock it off the windowsill when I was letting the solar cells charge and it took a 6' drop to the floor that broke the plastic stand it came on when I bought it, but nothing has ever left a scratch on it and it still looks like new as far as the chrome not being chipped or the finish worn off the resin. 

I never use any of the timer, countdown, alarm, world time, etc. functions on any of my G-Shocks, my DW5600E the only other once beside my G-511 and a Waveceptor that I own. It has an easy to see display for someone who has that eyes have seen better days, is solar powered so you don't have to worry about changing the batteries, and has atomic timekeeping accuracy. 

I usually sit it in the window for a few hours during the afternoon and it's never moved off the high indicator. At night I set it on the dresser in my bedroom with the rest of my watches and it never fails to sync even though I live in a brick building.

All in a package that was right at $100 for me. I just can't afford to shell out 1K for a watch but this was a good investment as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JarenCarter (Oct 6, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> The case has to be made of steel. There is no way they would get it up to 188 grams without being an all steel case. It looks like there are some plastic bits on the side, but the case itself would be metal.


Here's the diagram from the Shock the World presentation. I've outlined with boxes the parts in the presentation they mentioned are metal (unless I've misinterpreted the words). Specifically he stated "covering light weigh resin with metal and those four components were lit up. So combining those parts, with the screws, pushers, dials, bracelet, etc; I can see it hitting 188 grams. Looks like the middle is PVD or IP

As a side note the red and blue is the alpha gel.


----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

This G-shock just looks EPIC! I hope it will land in Europe as well with a fair pricing on it. Looking forward to see this one in the wild.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I must say that I prefer  the more refined looking Oceanus variant, which likely has thinner and lighter titanium casing and bracelet, and it comes in other colour schemes as well...


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Boomer... said:


> ...however, my thinking is that this model (even with feature-rich 3406 module in g-shock case) isn't intended for rough-'n-tumble duty.


I can't believe I'm the only one thinking "a G-Shock that's not suited for rough-'n'-tumble duty?! That's not really a G-Shock, then, is it?"

Casio already has plenty of brands of watches that aren't AS suited for that sort of thing -- Pathfinder, Edifice, and Oceanus -- so why dilute the G-Shock name?

This seems like only one part of Casio's desire to "upscale" the G Shock away from the very people who have been buying them for 30 years; another part is their new retail move away from mall kiosks (discussed in great detail here). Maybe these market manipulations all started years ago when Casio started using musicians as "brand ambassadors" rather than skateboarders and BMX riders. :-d

I just start wondering and worrying whenever companies start straying too far from their roots and away from what HAS been working for many years. For some companies, things have gone as planned, and other times they haven't, so I truly hope Casio knows what they're doing this time!


----------



## Boomer... (Jul 25, 2013)

Mike K said:


> I can't believe I'm the only one thinking "a G-Shock that's not suited for rough-'n'-tumble duty?! That's not really a G-Shock, then, is it?" <snip>


Give us a break! OK, at least give me a break! Having said that this older MTGM900DA-8 model (still being produced this year) is G-Shock encased and designed, my reference to "rough 'n tumble duty" was with no cosmetic blemishes as a consequence. I like to keep my gear in pristine condition, thus would not choose to wear my "blingier" version MT-G in situations where it will suffer dings and scratches. I'm quite confident the watch would "keep on ticking" but I wouldn't be pleased with the resulting appearance. Likewise, I'll be careful when/how I wear my pricier GWA1000-1A G-Shock too. But then that's just me. Let's give this a rest and resume on-topic discussions about the new watches. I'm done now...


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

This watch doesn't know what it wants to be.

It's like it's desperately trying to be as versatile as a Rolex Submariner, mixing dressy with sporty but fails aesthetically.

I agree with others' sentiments. This watch looks like a beautified Invicta.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Put me in the supporter camp. Sincerely, I don't mind seeing an upscale G in the market. I like G Shock and I want to wear it to any occasion. Because I don't have to worry about banging it on a wall or dropping it on a floor. I want to have an MR-G 7k or 8k one day but I still think the analog module 'is not there yet'. That is why I love my MTG1500 because I think it's the most practical analog G in a formal form.

The smart-access aviators come close to the perfect pure analog watch. And I'm glad to see it go to MT-G line. I'm sure the price will come down eventually (or I plan to snag it from Ratuken). I hope that, one day Casio will improve it into the perfect G-Shock (DLC titanium, light, compass, are you listening, Casio?).


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

GShockMe said:


> The smart-access aviators come close to the perfect pure analog watch.


I don't mean to offend, but I was wondering what's so good about the smart access crown?
Admittedly I only have one watch with a smart access crown (30 stars) so I probably don't have the authority to really comment on it.
But in my humble opinion, I thought it is more of a gimmick than an improvement - I actually prefer buttons. 
With the smart access crown, I usually have to take off the watch to operate it; where as with buttons, I could simply push them or long press them to speed up the adjustment. 
Furthermore, correct me if I am wrong, but the smart access crown cannot be operated under water, whereas with the buttons on the old MT-G series, you wouldn't have that problem.
Don't get me wrong, I think the smart access crown is a really cool pice of tech and Casio should definitely try to make more cool techs like that.
But it seems to be that if one is more concerned with practicality, the smart access doesn't make sense because it actually makes the watch a bit worse (can't be used when submerged & inconvenient).


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

angrypossum said:


> I don't mean to offend, but I was wondering what's so good about the smart access crown?
> Admittedly I only have one watch with a smart access crown (30 stars) so I probably don't have the authority to really comment on it.
> But in my humble opinion, I thought it is more of a gimmick than an improvement - I actually prefer buttons.
> With the smart access crown, I usually have to take off the watch to operate it; where as with buttons, I could simply push them or long press them to speed up the adjustment.
> ...


I have the GWA-1000. Personally I find that the smart access crown makes access to all the extra modes remarkably user-friendly considering that the watch has no display. It is true that it is not so easy to use on the wrist, in my own case that is not such a big deal the few times that I need it (during traveling mainly or when setting a cookery timer).
This being said, I think that these watches would benefit from a small LCD screen for extra user-friendliness. The current way of displaying temperature is really less elegant than showing it on a display. And I can imagine info for the other modes as well.
Currently I always have the pdf manual in my iphone in case I need to look up something.

In any case despite these observations, it is one of my favourite 5 watches, and this comes from a guy who loves his automatic watches !


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

angrypossum said:


> I don't mean to offend, but I was wondering what's so good about the smart access crown?


Honestly? Nothing. It's a cool technological feature, and it deserves some praise, but it still takes (too much) time for the many hands to go where they're supposed to go. Yes, I'm aware that things are faster with this new system, but it's still cumbersome and slow to use. I'm also aware that the only thing that beats it nowadays is a fully digital watch (and that's why I have only one analog and will only get another one more), but it's definitively not like something as marvelous as sliced bread.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

angrypossum said:


> I don't mean to offend, but I was wondering what's so good about the smart access crown?


You can try it yourself. Try to set alarm or CDT in low light or even in the dark on your 30* (charge the lume first). Then try it with other analog G-Shocks. It is almost impossible to set things in the dark with buttons, even with ana-digit watches. Unless you have the one with backlight of the LCD (Revman, GS300, G300, G100 etc). Pulling the crown to set is a natural and traditional way for analog watches. Also the independent motors save waiting time a lot compared to the older analog like GS1000 or GW3000.

But it's true that you can't set things underwater. Mann.. I may need to do that one day. But doesn't the manual warn not to operate the buttons under the water for non froggy? :what:



MrDagon007 said:


> I have the GWA-1000. Personally I find that the smart access crown makes access to all the extra modes remarkably user-friendly considering that the watch has no display. It is true that it is not so easy to use on the wrist, in my own case that is not such a big deal the few times that I need it (during traveling mainly or when setting a cookery timer).
> This being said, I think that these watches would benefit from a small LCD screen for extra user-friendliness. The current way of displaying temperature is really less elegant than showing it on a display. case I need to look up something.


I hope that you don't plan to use the watch to measure the food temperature? J/K.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

LUW said:


> Honestly? Nothing. It's a cool technological feature, and it deserves some praise, but it still takes (too much) time for the many hands to go where they're supposed to go.


It's significantly faster with the independent motors. Sure, it still can't beat ana-digit in the waiting time, but it is a big improvement over older GW3000/MTG1000. Or the worst operation in GS1000. May be they will crank up the motor speed in the future G.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

It's definitively an improvement if you compare to anything before it, but it's still too slow.
I for one like these watches just because of the looks, because in terms of ease of use and practicality nothing beats a full digital.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Plus 1 on using my analog G-Shocks for simple time telling. When I need functions a digital is on my wrist. 

I really like the silver version of this one. I only hope it can handle being banged around. Something I don't feel comfortable with my Edifice. 

sent with aloha


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

JarenCarter said:


> Here's the diagram from the Shock the World presentation. I've outlined with boxes the parts in the presentation they mentioned are metal (unless I've misinterpreted the words). Specifically he stated "covering light weigh resin with metal and those four components were lit up. So combining those parts, with the screws, pushers, dials, bracelet, etc; I can see it hitting 188 grams. Looks like the middle is PVD or IP
> 
> As a side note the red and blue is the alpha gel.
> 
> View attachment 1201860


I just watched the video. It's on YouTube at 




The MTG section starts at 23:40. The structure diagram at 25:40. They use the metal bezels to cover the resin case. The SS bands are on top of the resin parts and are connected with the pins. I think it is a very beautiful build. I like the metal front dial ring with chamfer edge (think iPhone 5?). But if they use 5 motors, so the hour and minute hands on the 3'O dial are dependent?


----------



## JarenCarter (Oct 6, 2011)

GShockMe said:


> But if they use 5 motors, so the hour and minute hands on the 3'O dial are dependent?


Possibly. It could be separate though. My edifice has a second time subdial and that's driven on it's own motor. Maybe more so for the case against being dependent if there's a chance Casio would use that sub dial for a timer. But who knows, I'm just throwing ideas out there. I'm betting the 24 sub dial and hour hand are tied together somehow at least considering how they wired the two up on the GW-A1000.


----------



## Sibe (Apr 12, 2007)

could be like in the T2000, which is not a good solution, if you ask me (look at the demos at the end of the video)

CASIO OCEANUS MULTIBAND6 OCW-T2000C-2AJF


----------



## Milos (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, I looked up the module manual, and they seem connected and all STW and TR (and WT and AL too, if I'm not mistaken) timings are in the subdial...I think this new MT-G has the same module...


Sibe said:


> could be like in the T2000, which is not a good solution, if you ask me (look at the demos at the end of the video)
> 
> CASIO OCEANUS MULTIBAND6 OCW-T2000C-2AJF


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Milos said:


> Yeah, I looked up the module manual, and they seem connected and all STW and TR (and WT and AL too, if I'm not mistaken) timings are in the subdial...I think this new MT-G has the same module...


Ah.. this sucks. The subdial hands are not lume. It just breaks the usefulness of using lume hands for STW, CDT, world time, and alarm setting in low light. If this case is true, this module is a step back from GWA1100 to the old analog G. Besides that, look like it doesn't have any temperature or compass sensor. By knowing this, it is not worth $900 for me.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I found another YouTube video from STW event. This one hands on the MTG starting at 2:43 min. Looks like it is a big watch as GWA1000.

http://m.youtube.com/#/playlist?list=WL&client=mv-google&layout=mobile


----------



## Milos (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm pretty much certain that the Oceanus T2000 that Sibe mentioned has the very same module (by looking at the pics) and I looked up the module from that one to have look at the manual...If I remember correctly the main timekeeping is done with the main three hands + the upper left 24 dial, and all the other modes are handled by the sub-dial at the lower right and the small am-pm indicator.


GShockMe said:


> Ah.. this sucks. The subdial hands are not lume. It just breaks the usefulness of using lume hands for STW, CDT, world time, and alarm setting in low light. If this case is true, this module is a step back from GWA1100 to the old analog G. Besides that, look like it doesn't have any temperature or compass sensor. By knowing this, it is not worth $900 for me.


----------



## Sibe (Apr 12, 2007)

the module number however is different, the MTG uses a brand new not seen before module with number 5369, the OCW-T2000 has module number 5286.

But this does not mean they are very different with respect to the motors and hands (one minor difference is the position of AL-ON and AL-OFF at the sub dial which is not much)

Connected second and minute hand are nice for smooth movement of the minute hand I guess but a little strange when it comes to world time mode since the minute hand stops. Connected 24-hour hand and date are strange, too, since the date is kind of inaccurate during 23-24 hour. This could be improved, if you ask me...


----------



## Milos (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah, the overall mode setup on the mode dial is maybe not the same, but I'd think that the capabilities of the module itself are probably the same...supposedly But it's definite that all the modes are in the sub-dial, not shown with the main hands.


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.



JarenCarter said:


> Here's the diagram from the Shock the World presentation. I've outlined with boxes the parts in the presentation they mentioned are metal (unless I've misinterpreted the words). Specifically he stated "covering light weigh resin with metal and those four components were lit up. So combining those parts, with the screws, pushers, dials, bracelet, etc; I can see it hitting 188 grams. Looks like the middle is PVD or IP
> 
> As a side note the red and blue is the alpha gel.
> 
> View attachment 1201860


----------



## Sibe (Apr 12, 2007)

The manual is out, however, at the moment only in Japanese...

http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/manual/ww/qw5369.pdf


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, Sibe. I think pages 48-49 tell how it works. And it is as expected. All on the subdial.


----------



## JarenCarter (Oct 6, 2011)

That's pretty disappointing. Even more so give its retail price


----------



## MinistryofGShock (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Why don't the analog G-Shocks have any hourly signal? Would love for this one to ha e it.. 


Tapatalk.


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Heads up the Silver version is now available at Sunknots on Rakuten, 69800 Yen or £444


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

D1cky986 said:


> Heads up the Silver version is now available at Sunknots on Rakuten, 69800 Yen or £444


My wallet did not like your post (especally since I just got the RANGEMAN)... o|


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Mike K said:


> I can't believe I'm the only one thinking "a G-Shock that's not suited for rough-'n'-tumble duty?! That's not really a G-Shock, then, is it?"


This might be true but people like purchasing products that are more "posers" than anything...

Just like submariner... you're telling me that submariner is a watch that anyone sane will actually use for diving? Come on...

Extra features and "rediness" for something is what sells high end pieces... people gladly pay for it regadless if it will ever be used for it's intended purpose...


----------



## Bucky (Feb 12, 2006)

Any updates or new pictures or new sources for purchase in the U.S.?


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, surprisingly all 3 versions are coming to the US 

This is the Macy's shipping list










sent with aloha


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Chrisek said:


> Yes, surprisingly all 3 versions are coming to the US
> 
> This is the Macy's shipping list
> 
> ...


Interesting to see all of the MTG's listed at $900 retail. At Shock The World it was said the IP coated one would be $1000 and the 30TH Anniversary $1100. Also strange that the US would get such a late launch date for the New Era piece. It will be out already in 10 days in Australia and Europe too. Considering NE is an american brand it is strange with such a late launch window..?:think:


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

We are usually a month after Japan if we are getting it at all. My back pocket guess is that while the US market isn't all that great with limited editions, when we do get them we get a full production "run". 

Similar to what Japan will sell in that first two weeks before the 2nd "run" gets to the stores. I think the US market gets the 4th "run" (with the 3rd going everywhere else?). All back pocket logic of course. 

sent with aloha


----------



## blondygirl69 (May 30, 2009)

adult G-Shock,who thinks up this crap.I am 51 and my DW-5200 is the definative ADULT G- Shock IMHO.1000 bucks for an Overweight,Overpriced,and Over hyped metro-sexual timepiece is priceless.can't read it,can't wear it,187 grams,whats that, Seiko MM in the heft dept.hey my name is justin bieber and my body guards hold up my arm for me and ask we what time is it.

john


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chrisek,

How did you manage to get a look at that list? That is good information.

Have a great day,


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

blondygirl69,


super funny.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Rocat said:


> Chrisek,
> 
> How did you manage to get a look at that list? That is good information.
> 
> Have a great day,


I complained to the Casio rep that I was having difficulty buying G's on island because Casio USA wouldn't say which watches or colors were coming to the US market. So I was being "forced" to buy from Japan vs missing a limited edition (I used GSET as the example). She's cool and, we're good. Since Macy's only sells at suggested retail nothing is being given away other than dates.

I have to stress: those dates are estimates.

sent with aloha


----------



## ShockZone (Oct 6, 2013)

Although am not into metal bracelet watches that much, it looks good the MT-G line up. My only thought is why not a screw back case ? Give them several months after release & they should hopefully drop to the $500 mark?


----------



## Tedzone (Aug 10, 2013)

You can get a quartz Omega Seamaster for a little more than 1k. 
I totally love Gshocks but that's a ridiculous price tag. 
And it doesn't look "grown up". It looks like a cheap, busy, cluttered watch. And the actual time telling part of the watch is tiny compared to the bulky overall size.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Tedzone said:


> You can get a quartz Omega Seamaster for a little more than 1k.
> I totally love Gshocks but that's a ridiculous price tag.
> And it doesn't look "grown up". It looks like a cheap, busy, cluttered watch. And the actual time telling part of the watch is tiny compared to the bulky overall size.


I think it looks like a fairly big size watch with a decent dial size and I do not think it looks cheap. Here is James marsden wearing one:









Looks good to me!:-!


----------



## Blunderact (Aug 7, 2012)

Tedzone said:


> You can get a quartz Omega Seamaster for a little more than 1k.
> I totally love Gshocks but that's a ridiculous price tag.
> And it doesn't look "grown up". It looks like a cheap, busy, cluttered watch. And the actual time telling part of the watch is tiny compared to the bulky overall size.


What made you think a quartz omega is better than casio quartz other than you are just being emotionally attached to omega?

Blunderact


----------



## Tedzone (Aug 10, 2013)

Joakim, Blunderact ........... not trashing the brand. If you read my posts you'll see i LOVE GShock and Protrek. AND I love this forum cause everyone here likes watches as much as I do 
I just think they went off the deep end in price on that one


----------



## fantom1981 (Jul 14, 2011)

;-)









�½Style�FiPhone�AAndroidƒXƒ}ƒz‚Æ�u‚à‚Á‚Æ�v‚Â‚È‚ª‚éG-SHOCK


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I have to try it myself. It looks too big for SS watch. May be the black version looks better? 
BTW did James wear the MTG upside down in the STW photo?


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

Can we buy these now? If so, where?


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

kandyredcoi said:


> Can we buy these now? If so, where?


Dude! Good to see you my evo brother!

Macy's has the silver one slated for end of November, the black one for around X-Mas, and the 30th anniversary for end of January.

A month earlier on each for Japan market if you can't wait 

sent with aloha


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks, time to stalk my g shock sales lady at macys LoL


Chrisek said:


> Dude! Good to see you my evo brother!
> 
> Macy's has the silver one slated for end of November, the black one for around X-Mas, and the 30th anniversary for end of January.
> 
> ...


----------



## D1cky986 (Jul 22, 2012)

Still liking this, patiently waiting for the Black or the 30th anniversary.


----------



## jcool (Jan 9, 2011)

Was able to pick up one over the weekend in Tokyo and I'm loving it Ü Got it for about $800


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

jcool said:


> Was able to pick up one over the weekend in Tokyo and I'm loving it Ü Got it for about $800


what's retail for the US?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Retail for the US Market is $900. Due around Christmas at Macy's. 

sent with aloha


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

this is 1 expensive g shock. i'm shocked! lol

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## frhoads (Mar 16, 2006)

Клево!



fantom1981 said:


> ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1252952
> 
> ...


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Chrisek said:


> Retail for the US Market is $900. Due around Christmas at Macy's.
> 
> sent with aloha


It will drop first in Tourneau in only 4 days. The rest of US retailers have to wait until December.

But it is cheaper to buy it from Japan. You can get it from Rakuten at $677 (ships out in the end of November)of course if you use a proxy service such as FromJapan it will end up a bit more, but still a lot less than $900+tax that it will retail for in Tourneau.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't think any regular production G-Shock will hold retail selling price. When the volume for the US Market hits, street prices will drop.

sent with aloha


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Chrisek said:


> I don't think any regular production G-Shock will hold retail selling price. When the volume for the US Market hits, street prices will drop.
> 
> sent with aloha


Yes if you are not desperate and want it before Christmas then you can wait and see the prices from US sources drop. But my suggestion buying from Japan was for those who are desperate and want their " G fix" quickly!:rodekaart:-d


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Tourneau and Macy's always sell at full retail, unless you get the occasional Macy's sale. This is a high end piece and Casio may keep limits on who and where it sells, which would keep up the exclusivity of this one. I bet it will be cheaper from Japan for quite a while. Imagine that!


----------



## frhoads (Mar 16, 2006)

Best price I see at Rakuten is from Sunknots, $740.59 + shipping. What am I missing?



Joakim Agren said:


> It will drop first in Tourneau in only 4 days. The rest of US retailers have to wait until December.
> 
> But it is cheaper to buy it from Japan. You can get it from Rakuten at $677 (ships out in the end of November)of course if you use a proxy service such as FromJapan it will end up a bit more, but still a lot less than $900+tax that it will retail for in Tourneau.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful watch! Congrats! 

187g is a bit heavy for me, so I am going to hold out for a new MR-G with smart access. Ti should bring the weight down nicely. One can dream ...


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

In case anyone is interested, Tourneau (US Market) has them in stock, apparently exclusive for a month (?).









sent with aloha


----------



## Bucky (Feb 12, 2006)

Chrisek said:


> In case anyone is interested, Tourneau (US Market) has them in stock, apparently exclusive for a month (?).
> 
> sent with aloha


What are your thoughts after seeing one in person? Did you take that one home?


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Funny story. Only 2 arrived on island. My boss bought one and co-worker bought the other and texted me the photos to tease me ;-)

I have not seen the watch yet, but looking forward to it.

sent with aloha


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, got to see it. I like it a lot and think it is very impressive. Nice thing is that for people who aren't that into G's, they (co-worker and boss) love the MTG and are really impressed by it.

First pic, I'm wearing the GW4000D (black) and my friend has on the MTG.









On my wrist (7.5" flat top wrist)









And to show how much thicker it is.









And to answer the other question, I am now definitely getting one. No doubt about it, the only question is when.

sent with aloha


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I saw it the other day, but in the display window of a Torneau in Manhattan. Based on those pictures provided, the MTG looks really nice.


----------



## JarenCarter (Oct 6, 2011)

Chrisek said:


> Ok, got to see it. I like it a lot and think it is very impressive. Nice thing is that for people who aren't that into G's, they (co-worker and boss) love the MTG and are really impressed by it.
> 
> First pic, I'm wearing the GW4000D (black) and my friend has on the MTG.
> 
> ...


So based on that short time, you definitely feel it's worth the price it's asking? How did the resin metal bracelet work out for you?


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm OK with the bracelet. This is a heavier G and I wouldn't want it to weigh more. 

Pricing? This one is the volume model (silver). I am not in a hurry to get it and will take advantage of pricing after the watch is fully available. Wherever it steadies out it is OK with me.

I have to decide on the 30th anniversary model first. Especially as that one won't be enjoying as much of a discount if at all, and the longer I wait into the new year the more I'll have to pay if I decide to grab it. 

sent with aloha


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

It is definitely bigger than I thought it would be. And more reflective. Guess I won't be getting this one.

I think the black versions would look nicer but they will also scratch over time and the scratches will show more.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 12, 2006)

kung-fusion said:


> It is definitely bigger than I thought it would be. And more reflective. Guess I won't be getting this one.
> 
> I think the black versions would look nicer but they will also scratch over time and the scratches will show more.


It does look bigger than I thought it would, which is the only factor that might prevent me from getting one. But if we see normal discounts on this model, I will probably give it a shot.

I keep thinking that this watch would look cool with a black bezel to break up all of the steel. Thoughts?


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

I tried this on at the Casio G-Shock west store in October when I picked up my new era. It's a beast, I was taken aback by the size and heft of it, felt like a tank on my wrist, but still very good looking 

I was tempted, but it's £880 GBP pricetag let me walk away without too much trouble. I saw it again at the airport duty free for £729, but that's still substantially dearer than the online prices! Funny how we get this one early but our prices are still hyper inflated :/

Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

It looks very cool. The dial looks smaller than GW4000. May be it looks big because the bracelet is wider than GW4000? I'll have to see it in person. But I'll wait to see if the price drops.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Bucky said:


> Did you take that one home?


The answer has changed to "yes" after a surprising turn of events.

sent with aloha


----------



## Milos (Jul 5, 2009)

Chrisek said:


> The answer has changed to "yes" after a surprising turn of events.
> 
> sent with aloha


HAHAHAHAHA...figures


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Chrisek said:


> The answer has changed to "yes" after a surprising turn of events.
> 
> sent with aloha


Well what surprising turn of events was this?:think:

You have to tell us now or else we will force you to eat bananas for a whole year ya know...!:rodekaart










:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Story will be in the unboxing thread! 

sent with aloha


----------



## AutoLou (May 19, 2006)

Casio has easily built enough cred with the G-Shock to offer a deluxe model like this, so why not? I think they did a good job of translating the G-Shock image into an analog at this price point. The drawbacks I see are that it's heavy and difficult to read, but I'm sure plenty of people love it. I doubt there are many $1,000 analogs with this watch's looks and functionality. It's not what I want in a G-Shock though. If I could own only one G-Shock, I'd go straight for a GW5000-1JF without even thinking about this MT-G.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

It turns out I will end up posting the story here after all! Give me a little on that. I have started the review in the review area. It's gonna be pretty thorough, so it'll take a while. My day off next week is Tuesday, so I'm looking to organize pt2 for then.


----------



## eurospec26 (Aug 27, 2013)

Among the three, I would choose the least expensive because I really love silver. I wonder when they will release the MT-G Metal Twisted here in the Philippines.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Got mine. Snapped couple comparison pictures before losing the Sun light. It really wears bigger than GWA1100, probably because the bracelet is wider. The dial is the same size but MTG is a little bigger from left to the crown. Being shiny SS finish, it looks bigger. But still comfortable. The aviator is thicker though. I really like the finish. And the leather case is very stylist.


----------



## Xer0 SiN (Dec 29, 2013)

im somewhat of a gshock enthusiast and ended up getting the mtg (ion black) for christmas. the pic doesnt do this watch justice cause it really is the gentlemans gshock. ive my other two aviations and a regular g shock next to each other just to show the size difference.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

I've seen this new MTG at a local G-Factory store for SGD1199 (US$945). Considered expensive?


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Xer0 SiN said:


>


Congrats on the cool MTG!
The front screws don't look silver. What color are they?


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

I love the look and I like a heavy watch, but am going to have to wait for prices to drop. 

I've never sold a watch but would have to sell off some of my collection to justify buying one too. I wouldn't feel right paying that much for a watch if I didn't use money I had already spent on watches to do it.


----------



## Xer0 SiN (Dec 29, 2013)

thanks for the reply guys. the screws are darker but they are not as dark as the ion black. another thing i forgot to add was the weight of this watch, its heavy; feels really good on the wrist. when i first got my gwa100d, i thought that was heavy, but the mtg is a litte bit heavier. it think the price is fair. it reminds me of a tag heuer, without that swiss movement. the quality is there. i wouldnt use it everyday, but i would definately use it to go out. i relegate my other plain gs and my aviators to daily duties  .


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

GShockMe said:


> Congrats on the cool MTG!
> The front screws don't look silver. What color are they?


Held the black ion MTG in hand this morning at the local G-shock boutique...the screws are still silver, but little darker shade of silver than the screws on the S/S MTG.

Still silver nevertheless, and a little too much in-your face for a watch that's 99% black. IMO, Casio should have finished them in black ion to match the rest of the case. But that's me. Others may disagree.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Xer0 SiN said:


> im somewhat of a gshock enthusiast and ended up getting the mtg (ion black) for christmas. the pic doesnt do this watch justice cause it really is the gentlemans gshock. ive my other two aviations and a regular g shock next to each other just to show the size difference.


OK NOW I understand what people mean when they say that thing is BIG! HA! very nice!!! all three of them! 
If MT-G makes me consider my Aviators more like a small everyday watch, then thats perfect! need to wear thes more, anyways...
nice quartett there, sir!


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

We too are intrigued by the new MTG, but have a concern about it's size (although we wear an 8250 froggy and find it OK for size). We appreciate Xero Sin's photo for some size perspective, but we don't currently own any of the pieces in the photo. Can someone post up a photo of the new MTG along side a froggy for some additional size comparison?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xer0 SiN (Dec 29, 2013)

howzit! unfortunately, i do not have a froggy, BUT, i think every g shock enthusiast started out with this watch so i took a pic next to it . not only is this casios most base level gshock, it might be the smallest and thinnest, so i think this will be a good base between the smallest and the largest gs.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Always enjoying a reason to share. 8250 with MTG.










sent with aloha


----------



## jayks1985 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm looking at mtg metal black with gold buttons, 30th year anniversary one, I'm getting it for £1000 over 3 years 0% , but been told that this will increase in value over time?what you guys think?


----------



## Xer0 SiN (Dec 29, 2013)

jayks: i personally think any mtg is worth the price of admission. its a really nice watch. i ended up getting the black one because my wife knows i dont like gold (white gold yes!) and she knows i like that stealth look, which the black one is bad at being cause its so huge and guarenteed a conversation starter LOL. but like i mentioned before pics dont do it justice. its just something you have to see and feel in hand. when you say 1000 pounds over 3 years is that a personal loan? i dont think any watch is worth a personal loan, but since you went a secured it for 0% i would jump on that deal, make sure you pay it off before the deferred interest starts.


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for the comparison photo, Chrisek! It appears that the MTG is comprable in size to the 8250.

We trudge on.


----------



## jayks1985 (Dec 31, 2013)

Xer0 SiN said:


> jayks: i personally think any mtg is worth the price of admission. its a really nice watch. i ended up getting the black one because my wife knows i dont like gold (white gold yes!) and she knows i like that stealth look, which the black one is bad at being cause its so huge and guarenteed a conversation starter LOL. but like i mentioned before pics dont do it justice. its just something you have to see and feel in hand. when you say 1000 pounds over 3 years is that a personal loan? i dont think any watch is worth a personal loan, but since you went a secured it for 0% i would jump on that deal, make sure you pay it off before the deferred interest starts.


thanks for the reply, 30th year anniversary looks nice i don't mint the gold lol, all black nice to. The place I'm buying from only has gold & black edition or silver steel. i actually wanted to go for breitling but this caught my eye something different and deal I'm getting isn't bad


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know when the official release of the 30th model will be released in the US? Also will Macy's be getting it? I haven't seen or heard of the silver one in Macys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronin226 (Dec 21, 2013)

I think this watch looks great, but I hate how the four screws on the face aren't aligned. Any way to fix that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

jayks1985 said:


> I'm looking at mtg metal black with gold buttons, 30th year anniversary one, I'm getting it for £1000 over 3 years 0% , but been told that this will increase in value over time?what you guys think?


I would not bet on these models increasing in value. One thing about casio that's for sure is there will be a new model and the another and another.

I think the retail on the 30th anniv is US $1200 so not sure you're getting a great deal.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

phattbam said:


> Does anyone know when the official release of the 30th model will be released in the US? Also will Macy's be getting it? I haven't seen or heard of the silver one in Macys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Macy's shows a shipping date of 1/25 for the anniversary model.










sent with aloha


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for the post Chrisek,

How come I haven't seen any of those MTG's in stores? or the Lightning Yellows? :-(



Chrisek said:


> Macy's shows a shipping date of 1/25 for the anniversary model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xer0 SiN (Dec 29, 2013)

as a person who likes their stuff as symmetrical as possible the front screws havent been on my radar, because it hasnt bothered me any. i understand where youre coming from though and im sure all it takes is a precision flat head to align the screws so they match each other.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

phattbam said:


> thanks for the post Chrisek,
> 
> How come I haven't seen any of those MTG's in stores? or the Lightning Yellows? :-(


estimated shipping dates set back in October, not arrival dates. Plus we don't know how many or how they are dispersed.

As an example, my local Macy's is the #3 Macy's in the country but they won't be getting the yellow Ti Frog because they are in Hawaii. That's why I got mine from Japan.

sent with aloha


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's mine. Just got it. 










Quick notes:

I thought it would be too heavy, but it's not. With a couple of links taken out, it's 180g, but nicely balanced.

I love it and think it's beautiful. The black one was nice, too, but I already have a lot of black Gs and figured a silver one would be a nice change of pace. Besides, my GF really liked the way the silver one looked on me, and black ion plating will show high contrast scratches eventually.

The dial is really legible, and the lume seems really good (for a Casio). I also like being able to see the time in other modes. I could easily wear this watch every day. Recommended!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats! I agree that the silver one looks different from other black G's. The lume is probably the best G-SHOCK has ever gotten yet. See my comparison here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=7186362


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

GShockMe said:


> Congrats! I agree that the silver one looks different from other black G's. The lume is probably the best G-SHOCK has ever gotten yet. See my comparison here Heavyweight Matchup: MTG-S1000D vs. GW-A1100 Speed And Lume Test


Thanks! Yes, your post and Chrisek's review / pics definitely helped me decide to get it.


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

Chrisek said:


> estimated shipping dates set back in October, not arrival dates. Plus we don't know how many or how they are dispersed.
> 
> As an example, my local Macy's is the #3 Macy's in the country but they won't be getting the yellow Ti Frog because they are in Hawaii. That's why I got mine from Japan.
> 
> sent with aloha


thanks to your ship date image, I took that to the local Macy*s in hopes of my contact there to let me know if she gets a 1000B in to call me


----------



## Bucky (Feb 12, 2006)

Any additional pics of the black version would be appreciated.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Bucky said:


> Any additional pics of the black version would be appreciated.


Pics of the 30th anniversary version coming up in a few minutes.... just opened the box! It's a MONSTER!


----------



## T90MotoGP (Dec 10, 2006)

The lugs just kill it for me. Should have been 24mm...


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

For whatever reason this MTG doesn't feel enough twisted in material like usual.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

T90MotoGP said:


> The lugs just kill it for me. Should have been 24mm...


What do you mean? Could you be more specific?


----------



## jtw473 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just couldn't decide so I got both!


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

jtw473 said:


> I just couldn't decide so I got both!


HAHA that's crazy!!!! Congratulations and salute from my Anniversary Tank!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I now realise that in black it looks a bit like a complicated IWC watch!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Xer0 SiN said:


> im somewhat of a gshock enthusiast and ended up getting the mtg (ion black) for christmas. the pic doesnt do this watch justice cause it really is the gentlemans gshock. ive my other two aviations and a regular g shock next to each other just to show the size difference.


I haven't seen many pictures of the black, non-anniversary model. Would you mind posting a few wrist shots of yours? Thanks!


----------



## Bucky (Feb 12, 2006)

James142 said:


> I haven't seen many pictures of the black, non-anniversary model. Would you mind posting a few wrist shots of yours? Thanks!


I would appreciate some pics of the black version as well. Thanks.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

OK, these are just cell phone pics, but it's something.

I went ahead and decided to pull the trigger on the black one, even though I already had the silver.

Wow. They are both stunning. I highly recommend either one. Here's the black:




























And a wrist shot:










You can't go wrong with this one, IMO.


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

Picked up the shiny 1000d last week.

Like the watch so far, but can't help but be bit amused at a $1K G Shock. Remember when they all cost $20...

We trudge on.


----------



## Qiun (Mar 26, 2014)

Just get it today...


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Qiun said:


> Just get it today...
> 
> View attachment 1433732


Hi and welcome to the forum! Great 1st post!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

I just ordered the black MTGS1000BD-1A
Can anybody recommend a good tool to remove links form the bracelet? 
Thanks!

And, how are people liking their MTGs after all these months?


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Loving mine!!










sent with aloha


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

xfgjjjys said:


> Hmm.. the black/red MTGS1030BD is looking seriously good. Is the resin part under the bracelet also red? I'm in trouble.


Yes, it is.


----------



## rcsiccion (Oct 10, 2014)

I got my g shock for 2 months now but today my mtg have a problem. My subdial on 8 is not align anymore. When i 1st got my watch it was ok.
Can anyone here know how can i correct this? Thanks.








Here is the standby. And today is friday in PH.








Here is the crono








Timer








And alarm


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

rcsiccion said:


> I got my g shock for 2 months now but today my mtg have a problem. My subdial on 8 is not align anymore. When i 1st got my watch it was ok.
> Can anyone here know how can i correct this? Thanks.


No problem. Here's how to do it:

















Good luck!


----------



## Mike123456 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think i've just stumbled on my next watch!


----------



## Mike123456 (Nov 21, 2014)

Good people 

How heavy is this watch? There are none here for me to "try on" and i'm about to order from Amazon.Generally i prefer lighter watches but this functionality and look cannot be beat. I'm deciding between a Tissot T-Touch Solar with completely different, but also useful functions and with this.....what say ye?

Mike


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

Mike:
Got our MTG S1000D in March. Casio says the watch weighs a bit over 6 ounces. For us, the watch is lighter than most other steel watches (slightly heavier than our Froggy 8250) and wears very comfortably. We think it is the prettiest of the GShocks and we like the features, especially the daily radio wave sinc.

Our counsel is get you one. You won't regret it.

We trudge on.


----------



## Mike123456 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wetrudgeon said:


> Mike:
> Got our MTG S1000D in March. Casio says the watch weighs a bit over 6 ounces. For us, the watch is lighter than most other steel watches (slightly heavier than our Froggy 8250) and wears very comfortably. We think it is the prettiest of the GShocks and we like the features, especially the daily radio wave sinc.
> 
> Our counsel is get you one. You won't regret it.
> ...


I'm certainly leaning in that direction. Deciding between flashy silver or scratch prone (?) black...


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

got to try these on at Tourneau, I must say, these things are a lot bigger than it seems on pics... i can typically wear up to 47mm and not be bothered, but these are just too big for me... but they are indeed BEAUTIFUL TOUGH looking pieces, enjoy in good health!!!


----------



## abcabc (Jun 24, 2009)

Casio G-Shock MT-G MTG-S1000 $1,000 Metal Watches Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch

was reading about this MT-G line... are they all made in Japan then regardless of where you buy them?

I may travel to Thalland and Hong Kong... any good deal areas to go shop for one?


----------



## Yto1312 (Dec 1, 2014)

Love the MTG line up.
finally get all 5...

















Cheers


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

I was staring at one of these real hard for Christmas, but the light and lower weight of the GPW-1000 decided it for me.
I may at some point order a combi-band to swap out, but so far the resin/CF band is working just fine.


----------



## Yto1312 (Dec 1, 2014)

Finally got the latest 2015 MTG









Cheers all


----------



## G-Shock (Feb 10, 2006)

Picked this beauty up from Arizona Fine time. Service was phenomenal. From Arizona to Toronto in less than 24 hours.

As for the watch, best G-Shock I've ever handled/worn. Build quality is outstanding and feels very satisfying on the wrist. Can't stop gushing over the MTG. 
View attachment 2535986

View attachment 2535994


----------



## Gaius Baltar (Oct 11, 2011)

With an unexpected cash award at work, and the desire for a stainless atomic/solar I've finally ordered one of these. Can't wait!

I picked the MTGS1000D-1A4 but was hard deciding between it and the MTGS1000D-1A


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

Well done, Gaius. We expect you will be pleased. Kindly post up some photos when your MTG is received.

We trudge on.


----------



## Gaius Baltar (Oct 11, 2011)

Gaius Baltar said:


> With an unexpected cash award at work, and the desire for a stainless atomic/solar I've finally ordered one of these. Can't wait!
> 
> I picked the MTGS1000D-1A4 but was hard deciding between it and the MTGS1000D-1A


Sooooo.... after removing two links here we are. Loving it. Love the big testosterone size of this MTG. Talk about Cojones. Not sure how I can avoid the others, the price tag helps but damn. Glad I went with the 1A4 the red accents look great.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a limited 30th anniversary edition MTG-S1030BD-1AJR that literally was only worn a few times then stored (too big for me) and is in excellent condition. I put it up on f29 a few months back and got no interest. I still plan to sell it but am trying to avoid the bay and all the accompanying hassles. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm. (Sorry if it is a breach of etiquette to post about it in here, but I thought someone in this thread might want to know).


----------

